# Mystic Isle



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2020)

The cross is mostly niveum with a shot of godefroyae.
I have bought a few plants in bloom a few years ago. I liked them all, but only kept two for space limit.
This is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 22, 2020)

That's the best MI I've ever seen... great pick of the litter!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 22, 2020)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2020)

That is a stunningly good flower.


----------



## KateL (Jun 22, 2020)

Spectacular.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2020)

Allot charm in that package!!


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't grow Brachys and that makes me want to, very nice.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 22, 2020)

Those are just beautiful. Wish they were mine.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, that's a really feast for the eyes, great shape and stance and these reddish spots on white ground are wonderful. When I read the name of the thread didn't expect such a beauty. Congrats


----------



## gego (Jun 23, 2020)

Very nice and well grown.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> I don't grow Brachys and that makes me want to, very nice.



I think you can definitely fit a few in between your multies. They should take pretty much the same culture I would think.
Warmth, humidity, and light. only that these are a lot smaller.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Wow, that's a really feast for the eyes, great shape and stance and these reddish spots on white ground are wonderful. When I read the name of the thread didn't expect such a beauty. Congrats



Yeah, this one is extra special with the color and the arrangement of those spots. My other ones had much darker, nearly chocolate colored makrings in the form of dotted lines and spots just like godefroyae. And I like those for different reasons. This one somehow pleases me the most.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Those are just beautiful. Wish they were mine.



I wouldn't mine sharing a piece since this is a nice little clump. The issue is that the growths are very tightly packed in together and I'm afraid any attempt at breaking them apart may result in some major damage on the plant.
Have you chopped up clumps of brachys?? Both of my Mystic Isle are tightly packed little specimen.
I tried once only to end up breaking a couple of leaves off.
The leaves on these plants are nothing like other paphs. Thick and flesh, so they easily break in half instead of getting bent.


----------



## Marco (Jun 24, 2020)

Normally, I am not a fan of bulldogish type paphs. But this one is really nice. It looks so clean and simple.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 24, 2020)

I'd soak them good and then swirl them around in a dish pan of water. Then I'd cut using a small set of scissors. Then I'd once again put it into the water and tried to swirl it around a little. Most times with a little tugging they would come apart. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, just wait for when they naturally fall apart next time you repot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 24, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind a trade too if a 3rd division comes up lol


----------



## troy (Jun 24, 2020)

That's a very good one!! Greyi x niveum, very nice!!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 25, 2020)

Marco said:


> Normally, I am not a fan of bulldogish type paphs. But this one is really nice. It looks so clean and simple.



Marco, with regard to Complex Paphs (bulldog type) I have the same taste.....but this one is far away of bulldog type. Mystic Isle is almost a primary hybrid
Paph. niveum x Paph Greyi (Paph. niveum x Paph. godefroyae). So it's 75% Paph. niveum and 25% Paph. godefroyae. Last but not least not all plants of that cross are such beauties.


----------



## setaylien (Jun 25, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wouldn't mine sharing a piece since this is a nice little clump. The issue is that the growths are very tightly packed in together and I'm afraid any attempt at breaking them apart may result in some major damage on the plant.
> Have you chopped up clumps of brachys?? Both of my Mystic Isle are tightly packed little specimen.
> I tried once only to end up breaking a couple of leaves off.
> The leaves on these plants are nothing like other paphs. Thick and flesh, so they easily break in half instead of getting bent.


I would wait until your plant is more mature and then make a division when sections are easy to pull apart. It's never a good idea to break paphiopedilums into too small pieces.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 25, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think you can definitely fit a few in between your multies. They should take pretty much the same culture I would think.
> Warmth, humidity, and light. only that these are a lot smaller.



Neat, I seem to have converged upon the same conclusion. My Paph collection is mostly Coryopedilums and Brachypetalums.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 25, 2020)

Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think you can definitely fit a few in between your multies. They should take pretty much the same culture I would think.
> Warmth, humidity, and light. only that these are a lot smaller.



The real trick is making room for them in my plant budget lol


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 25, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think you can definitely fit a few in between your multies. They should take pretty much the same culture I would think.
> Warmth, humidity, and light. only that these are a lot smaller.


I don’t understand the “warmth.” Mine definitely need a cold winter.


----------



## blondie (Jun 25, 2020)

That is a stunner a real beaut


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 26, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I don’t understand the “warmth.” Mine definitely need a cold winter.


That was a bit of over generalization, but it was safe to say so since only bellatulum and concolor come from habitat with cool (not cold) period.
All others in the brachy family come from year around warm to hot areas.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> The real trick is making room for them in my plant budget lol


Aren't multies more expensive for blooming size plant?


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah, that's why there is nothing left for others


----------

